# No more money shifts?



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of you may remember the angry and incoherent member ranting about money shifting his M3 a few months ago. Behold, BMW might be working on a solution. Although I don't see the point unless they believe manuals have a future. I like auto rev matching and hill assist in my manual. A lockout feature to prevent money shifts may be a cool idea.









BMW Invents Manual Gearbox That Makes Money Shifting A Problem Of The Past


As the age of electrification draws near, both the manual and the automatic gearbox are soon to be relegated to the annals of history. Thankfully, we're still at least a decade away from the true death of combustion, and that means more time to explore the joys of a manual gearbox. And even when...




carbuzz.com


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I read somewhere that the Toyota Supra (BMW Z4 coupe) will offer a manual transmission soon. So, mabye there's hope still for a manual, non-M BMW in the future.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> I read somewhere that the Toyota Supra (BMW Z4 coupe) will offer a manual transmission soon. So, mabye there's hope still for a manual, non-M BMW in the future.


🤞


----------

